# Willkommen in der Welt der Monster: Das ist das Dark Universe



## Kira345 (2. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Willkommen in der Welt der Monster: Das ist das Dark Universe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Willkommen in der Welt der Monster: Das ist das Dark Universe*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. Juni 2017)

Ich bin gespannt ... leider reissen viele Neuverwurstungen den alten Streifen die Seele raus und machen im günstigen Fall Actionstreifen draus.

Mit den letzten Mumien war ich als Neuauflage überaus zufrieden, etwas zeitgemäßen Action vermischt mit Indiana Jones Abenteuer.
Was neues brauche ich da nicht!

Nach mehreren modernen Dracula wäre ein Frankenstein oder Ding aus dem Sumpf auch ganz nett, beim Unsichtbaren oder beim Werwolf wär ich mir nicht ganz so  sicher, einen Jekyl/Hide als  eine Art "Monsters of Shield" wäre imho überflüssig.


----------



## Asuramaru (3. Juni 2017)

Das trifft nicht auf alle zu,ich habe mir mal The Evil Deal angeschaut Uncut natürlich und gleich danach Tanz der Teufel Uncut.Ich musste so lachen bei Tanz der Teufel weil das einfach so lächerlich haussah als das Skellet da vor dem Haus rumhüpfte und die hand abgeschlagen wurde.Im Laufe der Jahre ist daraus eher sone schwarze Komödie geworden und kann schon garnicht mehr als Horrorfilm zählen.

Tanz der Teufel hat in all den Jahren einfach das Grenre gewechselt von Horror zu Komödie,wenn man den heute jemanden Zeigt der Baujahr 2000 hat sagt der "ey willst mich verarschen Opa,was soll der dreck." und ich würd ihm Recht geben.


----------

